# Bulletstorm deutsch in Steam Uncut?



## DeadBody666 (12. April 2012)

Ich wollte wissen ob es einen Uncut Patch gibt der auch über Steam funktioniert! ich habe mir Bulletstorm Deutsch bei Steam für nen 5er gekauft und hätte gerne alle gore effeckte freigeschaltet. Geht das und wenn ja wie?
Danke schonmal im vorraus!!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. April 2012)

Uff, da hast nen ordentlich Griff ins sprichwörtliche Klo gemacht. 

Bulletstorm läuft unter GfWL, damit muss der uncut Mod / Patch dann auch kompatibel sein. Steam ist in dem Fall nur Vertriebsplattform. Sprich Steamworks, etc. werden gar nicht groß unterstützt. Von daher schau ob du einen Mod findest und probier einfach mal aus. Wenn das nicht klappt kannst das Spiel im Prinzip in die Tonne treten und dich über die verlorenen 5 Euros ärgern. Die deutsche Version ist leider bis zur Unspielbarkeit zensiert. 

Schau am besten bei deinen Einkäufen in Steam nach ob es eine "German Low Violence" Version ist. (Kasten im Store Eintrag von Steam) oder schau bei Schnittberichte.com nach, wenn du dir unsicher bist. Ich importier Games wie Bulletstorm usw. nur noch über England. Hat halt aber den Nachteil, dass man nicht so bequem wie bei Steam einfach das digitale DL Angebot nutzen kann.


----------



## DeadBody666 (12. April 2012)

Ich hatte Bulletstorm nicht auf dem Schirm! hab es mir nur geholt weils günstig war! Nun schaue ich wohl sprichwörtlich in die Röhre!


----------



## Mellsei (13. April 2012)

Schade , sonst wär Bulletstorm echt ein Schnäppchen gewesen...  für ein 5er immer


----------



## DeadBody666 (13. April 2012)

tja! wäre gewesen!! schluchtz!!!!!


----------

